# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Προβλημα με Juro Pro

## nextforbest

Καλησπερα, εχω ενα συστημα σιδεροματος Juro Pro(σιδεροστρα και ατμοσιδερο) στο οποιο μεσα σε 1 μηνα εχω αλλαξει 2 φορες διακοπτη button το οποιο οταν το πιεζεις σου βγαζει ατμο.Τους διακοπτες τους αγορασα απο ενα μαγαζι με ανταλλακτικα συσκευων στο Μενιδι.Απο οτι μου ειπε ο υπαλληλος δεν υπαρχει ο γνησιος ετσι και τις 2 φορες μου εδωσε εναν made in china με 5 ή 6 ευρω. 
Επειδη μου εκανε εντυπωση ανοιξα τον διακοπτη να δω πως χαλασε και οπως διαπιστωσα απο την θερμοκρασια ειχε λιωσει το πλαστικο οριο το οποιο κραταει το ελατηριο με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει επαναφορα το κουμπι και να μενει κατα καποιο τροπο κολλημενο κατω.
Μπορει κανεις να μου πει τι δεν κανω σωστα?Μηπως μου χαλαει επιδει ειναι μαιμου και δεν αντεχει την θερμοκρασια?
Ξερει κανεις καποιο καταστημα που μπορει να εχει γνησια αντ/κα?

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Καλησπερα, εχω ενα συστημα σιδεροματος Juro Pro(σιδεροστρα και ατμοσιδερο) στο οποιο μεσα σε 1 μηνα εχω αλλαξει 2 φορες διακοπτη button το οποιο οταν το πιεζεις σου βγαζει ατμο.Τους διακοπτες τους αγορασα απο ενα μαγαζι με ανταλλακτικα συσκευων στο Μενιδι.Απο οτι μου ειπε ο υπαλληλος δεν υπαρχει ο γνησιος ετσι και τις 2 φορες μου εδωσε εναν made in china με 5 ή 6 ευρω. 
> Επειδη μου εκανε εντυπωση ανοιξα τον διακοπτη να δω πως χαλασε και οπως διαπιστωσα απο την θερμοκρασια ειχε λιωσει το πλαστικο οριο το οποιο κραταει το ελατηριο με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει επαναφορα το κουμπι και να μενει κατα καποιο τροπο κολλημενο κατω.
> Μπορει κανεις να μου πει τι δεν κανω σωστα?Μηπως μου χαλαει επιδει ειναι μαιμου και δεν αντεχει την θερμοκρασια?
> Ξερει κανεις καποιο καταστημα που μπορει να εχει γνησια αντ/κα?


αν και ειναι αρκετα παθητικα αυτα τα κουμπακια τσεκαρε μην εχεις καμια διαρροη ατμου και λιωνει το κουμπακι.Γιατι δεν δικαιολογειται τετοια θερμοκρασια στο χερουλι .

----------


## georged30

Κλασικό πρόβλημα με το Juro Pro πρέπει να βρεις καλύτερο διακόπτη που να αντέχει σε περισσότερο ρεύμα διαφορετικά θα έχεις συνέχεια το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όταν λέμε έλιωσε το (πλαστικό όριο) που κρατάει το ελατήριο ...

Φίλε Γιάννη επειδή η λεπτομέρειες μετρούν, το λιώσιμο που είδες έχει καμιά σχέση στις ηλεκτρικές επαφές κοντά?/ βύσματα? ή το λιώσιμο είναι μακριά από αυτά?

Ποιο από τα παρακάτω είναι περίπου (στην μάρκα σου)
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...je7cro9gddkto0

----------


## nextforbest

Ειναι το compact Ls http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...57q50h7u1q8g70

Το λιωσιμο ειναι κοντα στις ηλεκτρικες επαφες.Λιγο πιο πανω απο τις επαφες εκει που εσωτερικα ειναι το ελατηριο του κουμπιου.Απο οτι ειδα δεν εχει διαροες καπνου γιατι το παταγα το κουμπι με γυμνο σιδερο και δεν μου εβγαζε ατμο απο επανω.Η θερμοκρασια γενικοτερα ομως ηταν αυξημενη.

Ο κουρλαμπας εχει το γνησιο?Θα αντεξει λετε?

----------


## georged30

> Ειναι το compact Ls http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...57q50h7u1q8g70
> 
> Το λιωσιμο ειναι κοντα στις ηλεκτρικες επαφες.Λιγο πιο πανω απο τις επαφες εκει που εσωτερικα ειναι το ελατηριο του κουμπιου.Απο οτι ειδα δεν εχει διαροες καπνου γιατι το παταγα το κουμπι με γυμνο σιδερο και δεν μου εβγαζε ατμο απο επανω.Η θερμοκρασια γενικοτερα ομως ηταν αυξημενη.
> 
> Ο κουρλαμπας εχει το γνησιο?Θα αντεξει λετε?


ειχα παρει απο το Βενιερη και αντεξε περισοτερο απο το γνησιο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το λιωσιμο ειναι κοντα στις ηλεκτρικες επαφες.Λιγο πιο πανω απο τις επαφες εκει που εσωτερικα ειναι το ελατηριο του κουμπιου.


Οκ . πρόκειται για μάπα το καρπούζι . αν βρεις ανάλογο διακόπτη σε διαστάσεις παρόμοιες , αλλά με ποιο ισχυρές προδιαγραφές στα αμπέρ από ότι αναγράφει το καμένο , μπορεί να στρώσουν τα πράγματα.

----------


## nextforbest

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.Θα ψαξω να βρω καποιον καλλητερο!

----------


## nextforbest

Help!!!
Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα τελικα.Πηγα και στον κουρλαμπα αλλα μου εδωσε ενα κουμπι το οποιο λειτουργει αναποδα, δηλαδη ταν δεν το πατας βγαζει ατμο και σταματαει οταν το πατας!Ρε παιδια ολοκληρη αθηνα ουτε 1 σωστο ανταλλακτικο?Το ξαναπηγα πισω το ανταλλακτικο και μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει αλλο!

Παιδευωμαι τοσο καιρο, μπορει καποιος να μου βρει ενα και κερναω και καφε-τσιπουρακι!  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μήπως ο διακόπτης (κουμπί) που σου έδωσε ήταν σωστό , αλλά εσύ το έβαλες ανάποδα? ... θέλω να πω δηλαδή ότι μπορεί ο διακόπτης να είχε 3 επαφές και ένωσες π.χ. την μεσαία επαφή με την αριστερή π.χ. επαφή που θεωρείται (ΟΝ) ενώ αν ένωνες την μεσαία με την δεξιά επαφή να ήταν (Off)

----------


## nextforbest

(sorry gia ta greeklish grafw apo tin dulia mou)
negative.2 epafes exei opws kai na to valeis to idio dulevei apla otan to patas kleinei to kiklwma enw prepei na to anoigei kanonika.

----------


## lavrakas

Για να μη παιδευεσαι τσαμπα μονο στο βενιερη αν βρεις, στο Περιστερι. παρε το διακοπτη μαζι και πες το προβλημα στα παιδια, α σου δωσουν ενα στις ιδιες διαστασεις αλλα να αντεχει σε υψηλο ρευμα, αλλιως ..... ebay.

----------


## nextforbest

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

